# Barb with mysterious growth - help needed!



## amandanb90 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello 

My barb has a slightly raised spot on his side, it started off looking like he just hit something and took off afew scales, but has since expanded in size...any clue as to what this is and any treatments for it? Should I isolate him from the other fish?

Any help iding this would be appreciated, here is a pic of him, sorry its a bit grainy, he wouldn't sit still.


----------



## drzoom (Dec 10, 2011)

That doesn't look like anything that I've seen or read about. If you have a quarantine tank, you might want to move it there just in case. Is the fish acting healthy otherwise?


----------



## amandanb90 (Jan 1, 2012)

drzoom said:


> That doesn't look like anything that I've seen or read about. If you have a quarantine tank, you might want to move it there just in case. Is the fish acting healthy otherwise?


I do have a small tank I could set up and put him in to monitor him. He has been acting fine up until this morning, he was sitting near the top of the water in the corner and just stayed there.


----------



## amandanb90 (Jan 1, 2012)

I did just find this while I was searching, im wondering if its this (#4 on the page): Fish Diseases - Signs of Stress and Disease in Tropical Fish and Goldfish.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Wear gloves if you put your hands in, and don't get them wet if you have cuts or abrasions. It's really hard to get sick from a fish tank, but one fish disease that can (rarely) transfer to humans is _Mycobacter marinum - fish tuberculosis. I learned that the hard way a few years ago, and it was no fun to cure.
The lesions on fish can look like that, although other problems can as well. I would, sadly, euthanize the fish and exercise caution with my hands in the water. You'll be more likely to catch an illness form a dog or cat, but it is better to be safe than sorry._


----------

